# Table/Counter Surfing



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Does anyone have suggestions or training tips for a 3-month-old V who has discovered his paws can now reach table tops and counters? I certainly want to nip this habit in the bud! He is also beginning to jump up a lot, so maybe the two go hand in hand.

Thanks!


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey 2Gingers,

My pup used to do that when I first got him. What I did was buy some fly swatters on Amazon, everytime he jumped up to surf the counter I slapped the counter with the fly swatter. The noise from the wind and loud smack on the counter made him realize that's not the place to come lookin for food. Also, water and white vinegar mixture in a spray bottle is a helpful deterrent. Hope that's useful, good luck!


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Only one ginger here!

Train the "OFF!" command, one of the more useful. I like the idea of the fly swatter, but that works when you're standing right there with the six shooter swatter locked and loaded. Sadly, i must disagree with spraying your V with vinegar solution, it's really unnecessarily harsh, esp. at that age, and esp. as the first line response.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I have been working on the "Off!" command, and sometimes it will work (usually after he realizes nothing on the counter is within his reach anyway). He has now moved on to all furniture and anything else he can climb! We've got laundry baskets, step ladders, boxes, and anything else we can find to deter him from getting on the furniture. I hope this phase passes soon because our living room looks like a junk yard!


----------

